# Official New Year GAME THREAD: Milwaukee @ Houston. 12/31. 9:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hopefully our friends overseas can post updates of the game, as most Houstonians including myself will be counting down to and celebrating the New Year during the game. Is anyone going to the Toyota Center tonight?

Of course the game will still be at the back of my mind, and if this team has any character we will make Milwaukee pay for the thrashing they handed us a couple days ago. It seems like every time we get within striking distance of .500 we suffer an embarassing loss. 

My prediction:

Houston 94
Milwaukee 92


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rockets is the 8th in the west now after Blazers lost to spurs?
hope we can win this game to keep it.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I'm on the T-mac 14 game pack....and this game isnt on there. :upset:


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

mcgrady for ths month is averaging 27 ppg. So he is back to usualy form. So i expect him to do his usual today.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> I'm on the T-mac 14 game pack....and this game isnt on there. :upset:


meh, it's the Bucks, no big lost. Wouldn't u rather be out on new yrs eve anyway?  

Fool me once, shame on me, fool me twice, shame on Yao.... if Yao gets shut down today by the same 4 Bucks (Smith, Gadzuric, Zaza, Fizer) I'm gonna be verrry disappointed.... We can not lose this one, there's a statement to be made.

Houston 2005 Bucks 0


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

calll me crazy but i pridict a blowout rockets win


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,TMAC was just on fire.a 3+1 play and another 3 pts right afterwards.good sign:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mutombo's elbow hurt another player:dead:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, up 27 - 20 at the quarter!!

TMac has 17 points!!! I'm starting to salivate.... !!

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Yeah, up 27 - 20 at the quarter!!
> 
> TMac has 17 points!!! I'm starting to salivate.... !!
> ...


21 pts already.Mutombo looks quite excited as a starter in this game,maybe too excited,Van Gundy put him in the bench now:grinning:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Clerance is out for the game strained calf i think.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

great win in the new year . :greatjob:

Mo Taylor is awesome on offense:made some tough perimeter shots in the 4th quarter,and his slam dunk made the team score to 100.

Wesley was not shooting well,he even couldn't made some wide open shots.but he sent 7 assists to the teammates he was still not familar with and showed he was solid on defense.


----------



## buzzer555 (Dec 10, 2004)

A great win for us. Hopefully it will boost our confidence up.

Tmac was awesome with 42, 10, 5 and a couple players also stepped up. Huge win. Hope this keeps up.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FINALLY .500! 


Wesley, from what I hear, was a stud defensively tonight. Add that to the defensive showing he had in Cleveland and I'm really beginning to wonder why the Hornet fans said he wasn't "half the defender" he was a couple years ago. Going through a rough shooting patch right now but that won't last long. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:djparty: 

T-Mac played all but 1 minute in the game, u gotta love his willingness to win. Wesley played 41mins, while all others played in the 20s. Happy new yr Houston!

On a side note I got really sick today too, couldnt' even have fun at the party I was at.... must've picked it up from Yao :sour:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> On a side note I got really sick today too, couldnt' even have fun at the party I was at.... must've picked it up from Yao :sour:


sorry to hear that.wish u will get better soon.the same wish to Yao Ming:grinning:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Bittorrent*

Ming, can you hook up the torrent? thanks man


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

really glad to see Yao FINALLY miss a game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://bbs.smeggysmeg.com/videos/123104.torrent

Rockets vs Milwaukee 12/31/04
698 MB
2hr 10min 9sec
xvid codec


----------

